# oil temperature



## rocketjay1 (Jan 25, 2018)

what oil temperature are you running? is 202 to hot?


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

rocketjay1 said:


> what oil temperature are you running? is 202 to hot?


No. Oil temps in most engines run about 10-20 degrees (F.) above water temperature. It can be hotter if you are pushing the engine hard. Modern synthetic oils can handle temps far above this.

Have Fun!

Don

P.S. Do not believe that your water temp gauge is accurate. VW water gauges ALWAYS read 190 degrees if the temp is anywhere between about 175 and 215. An OBDII connection can get accurate temp readings with a variety of hardware.


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

On our 12 hour car trip last week ours was running 212-217 on the highway at about 70mph with ambient temps in the upper 40s.


----------

